# My adopted birds are never leaving.........



## melody65 (Jun 22, 2005)

The 4 baby pigeons we rescued are showing absolutely no signs of wanting to fly off. I think we have 4 pets now. We put them in the back yard in the "playpen" everyday. They stay in it long enough to eat then it's off to the roof. Occasionally they go for a swim in my sons kiddy pool, or chase my little dog around. (pomerainian) Mostly they stay on one level or another of the roof. 
When it gets dusk or if it starts to rain they come right inside. Today we had a whopper of a storm and they came blasting in the window like 4 guided missiles. They flew right to my lap, shoulders and head.
They come when my son calls them.We are still calling them #1,#2,#3,#4. Last week at my daughters Graduation party the little stinkers were practicing landing techniques on peoples heads. (only grey heads interestingly enough) My son (12) opened the house window and told them to get inside and they all went right in the house. 
I'm a little worried about exercise when it starts to snow. They inside cage is quite large but I don't think it's really big enough for full time living for all 4 of them. It is 4 ft by 3 ft by 4 ft high. I have no problem letting them fly around the house other than that they might eat something bad for them. 
Anyone have any ideas ? 
Maybe putting a hutch on the porch roof for them? 

Melody


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Birdproofing your home*

Hi Melody,

I am glad to read about your 4 new pets.I would like to have you visit a thread concerning hazards in the home.It brings to light many issues that lie in the average home.You would be surprised at the simple everyday things that are in the home that could be dangerous to birds. It is interesting and I hope you find it helpful:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9313&highlight=toxic+teflon


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Here is another one!*

I did some more research on items that I benched marked for future refernce and found this informative link that Cyro51(Cynthia) one of our valuable members from England posted sometime back:

http://www.peteducation.com/article...&articleid=3110


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

RATS!!!  It seems like the site has done some reconstruction and moved some links.The section can still be found but I'll try and and make it easier for you and everyone else: 

http://peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=15&cat=1829&articleid=2874


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi melody, 



You do not say where you are, but you should be able to let them fly all year long, snow or no snow...

How do they sleep?

If not now, then soon, they will likely wish to sleep in high places inside...

When do they spend time in their Cage?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You are so lucky/clever to have dared let them out to fly and have them stay around and come back to you. I have my Poppet (collared dove), Littlewood (Woodpigeon) and Chickpea (feral pigeon) in the aviary. They are all perfectly healthy but just a little too tame to release. I would love them to have the freedom to have a fly around but to have the safety of the house to return to. But I am so frightened of anything happening to them.

Cynthia


----------



## melody65 (Jun 22, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Hi melody,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They come inside at dusk and perch on the ceiling fan. They stay there till I start turning out the lights, then go right to their cage. They are only in the cage at night except on Tuesdays when I am gone all day. I take them out about 9.30 am every day.
If they decide to stay on the fan I guess I will have to paper the table to protect it.


----------



## melody65 (Jun 22, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> You are so lucky/clever to have dared let them out to fly and have them stay around and come back to you. I have my Poppet (collared dove), Littlewood (Woodpigeon) and Chickpea (feral pigeon) in the aviary. They are all perfectly healthy but just a little too tame to release. I would love them to have the freedom to have a fly around but to have the safety of the house to return to. But I am so frightened of anything happening to them.
> 
> Cynthia


 We were told originally to let them fly in a safe place outside. They started in my little dogs play pen. It's a 15 foot circular cage about 4 ft high. Since it is for the dog it has no fencing on the top. After about 2 weeks they started flying to the top of it and then to the porch roof. They always come when I or my son calls them so I never felt uncomfortable letting them free.


----------



## melody65 (Jun 22, 2005)

vdog505 said:


> Hi Melody,
> 
> I am glad to read about your 4 new pets.I would like to have you visit a thread concerning hazards in the home.It brings to light many issues that lie in the average home.You would be surprised at the simple everyday things that are in the home that could be dangerous to birds. It is interesting and I hope you find it helpful:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9313&highlight=toxic+teflon


 Thank you for this information. It is something I wouldn't have known had you not pointed it out to me.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I have what we call the doviary or release pen, depending on how we use it. It has a built in exit hatch. I have used it for releasing really wild collared doves and a pair of adult feral pigeons. None of them came back, but I didn't expect them to. If I can find the courage, and a way to deterr cats, I might use it as a "come-and-go " home for young rescues.

I hate keeping healthy birds captive but really want to be in a position where I can look after them even while they fly free.

Cynthia


----------

